
Show HN: Aura – 3 Minute Meditations, Personalized by AI - leedanieljk
https://www.aurahealth.io/
======
leedanieljk
Hi guys, founder of Aura here.

Aura is the first mindfulness meditation app powered by AI— it recommends
short, 3-7 min meditations based on your demographics, stress levels,
positivity levels, and your ratings for meditations every day. Users can state
how they’re feeling to the app (I'm feeling stressed / anxious / etc) and Aura
delivers the best meditation for that emotion.

Would love to answer any questions and hear your feedback.

------
hack3rdude
Saw this on TechCrunch and Product Hunt. Love the product keep it up

~~~
leedanieljk
Thanks! glad you enjoy the app

